# Review: The Throws and Take-Downs of Greco-Roman Wrestling.



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

The Throws and Take-Downs of Greco-Roman Wrestling, by Geoff Thompson (Summersdale Publishers, 2001)

This book by Geoff Thompson is part of his four-part series on take-downs from various arts. I reviewed the Sombo book here, and my opinion of this one is similar. (In fact, I encourage you to read that review to place this one in proper context.) Just as with the Sombo book, the book under review consists of 87 numbered pages, plus ads for other books by the author; the pictures are black-and-white. Once again he demonstrates 10 take-downs (plus alternatives), many of them related, plus a section on grips.

The discussion of grips is interesting and was more detailed than I had expected. Unfortunately, for the take-downs themselves, once again there were too few pictures per technique. The suplex figures prominently in several of the take-downs demonstrated but the final positon is never shown (nor does he discuss how one would land in the street). Several techniques are demonstrated with only two pictures, which, coupled with the brief descriptions of the techniques, I found to be inadequate.

Once again, I found much I agreed with in the author's discussion of general issues of self-defense. Although the back cover refers to "...the lost and dangerous art of Greco-Roman wrestling" he says in the inside: "I'd go as far as to say that judo is the best kept secret in the martial arts." I agree. Judo is grossly under-rated as a self-defense option.

Mr. Thompson states that Greco-Roman is his favourite throwing art and the one most applicable for the street. He makes a reasonable case for this, though I note that strength seems to play a considerable role in many of the techniques. In fact, he states that the system has "body building qualities" and will make one physically (and mentally) strong.

As before, he emphasizes the importance of controlling how one gets to the ground, stating that that can determine the outcome. This is an important addition to the commonly heard advice that one must know how to fight on the ground since so many fights end up there: Ideally, you should also know how to get to the ground _in a way that will guarantee that you will be in a controlling position once there_. This issue is his reason for this series, though he does not demonstrate the transition from the throw to control. He also has a ground-fighting series; perhaps such seques are discussed there.

The importance of getting a good grip is strongly emphasized. He points out that good Judo players can throw with their grip alone. This is in line with his emphasis on controlling how one gets to the ground--it starts with the grip.

Overall, I find little to recommend about this book. It's too little information for virtually any audience. Some of the general self-defense comments are interesting, but they don't justify the listed $16.95 (U.S.) price.


----------

